# How do you open MSN Chat logs?



## bpuky

Good morning,
I may have inadvertently left the "always use this program to open this file" box ticked while trying to open a "my documents" file with "open with" but the selected program didn't work and I don't know how to go about using another program to open it now.
I was trying to open "my chat logs". Any suggestions what to use if it is possible to undo my problem.
I'm using windows98.
Thanks,
Barbara


----------



## cybertech

Try notepad or wordpad.


----------



## bpuky

It was notepad in the first place that I tried and all I get is mostly boxes, and symbols. THe problem I wrote about is that now I can't try anything because it is automatically always opening with my first selection and I don't know where to go to have it try to open with another program.
Thanks


----------



## cybertech

What is the file extension? I'm not sure what it opens with either and what do you use for chat?


----------



## bpuky

There is no file extension. Chat was on msn messenger and it is automatically kept in "my chat logs" unless disabled. Now as I move the cursor over each item it shows to be a text document which I can open or a PLE file. Either the PLE file opens like J"ÏB§?yå¹¸H&#732;Úéÿ£ or says it's too big for notepad and wordpad gives the same but with open boxes instead of filled in ones.


----------



## cybertech

I'm not sure so I'm going to move your post to Web and E-mail and change the title. That should get some responses for you!


----------



## bpuky

I'm not so much interested about the chat log. That was just an example of something I tried to open, didn't know what to use to open and hadn't unclicked the "always use this program to open this typre of file". When it was the wrong program, I did't know how to undo the mistake. Now, how can I somehow get the box unclicked because it doesn't appear again?


----------



## cgesicki

check this out u can upload your logs here and have them read.

http://www.mikesmit.com/mcla/

I believe the logs are .xml extension


----------



## bpuky

I tried that and got: Upload of [name]@hotmail.com.ple successful.XML error: not well-formed (invalid token) at line 1
Any idea about the "always use this program" problem?
Thanks


----------



## bpuky

tried another and got a syntax error


----------



## cgesicki

http://www.jonathankay.com/scanxmllogs.aspx this is an .xml utility

but u need the .net framework installed to run it download here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e3-f589-4842-8157-034d1e7cf3a3&displaylang=en


----------



## bpuky

It'll be over two hours to download that.


----------



## dtpollock

Hi bpuky

It should be a very straight-forward process. Simply Right click the file you want to open, left click on Open With, and the left click on the program that you want to use. However, in order for a file to be opened, it must have a file extention at the end of the name. If you want to open the file with Notepad, then it must have a .txt extension attached to it.

Good luck with it, and please keep us posted.


----------

